# Control de motores paso a paso con potenciometros de joystics



## alexus (Jun 10, 2008)

hola amigos, me dirijo a ustedes en busca de ayuda, quiero diseñar un circuito para controlar motores paso a paso unipolares.. necesito de desde la mitad de valor de un potenciometro lineal hacia un sentido el motor gire en ese sentido y de la mitad del valor del potenciometro hacia el otro sentido el motor gire en ese sentido.. y si se puede que tambien varie la velocidad.. estoy intentando construir un razo robotico! tambien estoy buscando ideas para un proyecto de fin de curso en mi escuela, lo necesito para pasar de año! desde ya tracias y disculpen la molestia!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2008)

La idea es un oscilador (Puede ser un 555) que maneje la velocidad del motor hacia ambos lados del centro, la mínima frecuencia seria en el centro del recorrido del potenciómetro.

Con 2 comparadores debes detectar el centro del potenciómetro (Detección de resistencia) para lograr que NO funcione el motor cuando el joystic esta en el centro

Con esos mismos comparadores y alguna que otra compuerta manejas el sentido de avance o retroceso del motor

Otra posibilidad
Mismo oscilador 
Switch accionado por el joystic hacia adelante manda la logica para que el motor avance, hacia atrás NO manda nada y el motor retrocede


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2008)

Esta es la idea pasada en limpio

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=11241


----------



## alexus (Jun 13, 2008)

y la salida de clock que tu mencionas en la salida del circuito a donde iria conectada? desde ya grackias y disculpa la molestia!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 13, 2008)

Del esquema sacas 2 cosas
1) El clock que lo mandas a una circuito controlador PaP por pulsos (En el mismo post, en una pag. anterior tienes un ejemplo
2) De la señal aplicada a alguno de los led sacas la direccion de la secuencia de movimiento
Por ejemplo 1= Movimiento horario 0 = Movimiento anti-horario


----------



## Roxario (Dic 15, 2008)

el CI que muestra el dibujo, no lo identifico, me podrían decir cuál es?


----------



## Aldus (Oct 31, 2009)

ya no hay link.. me podrian decir donde esta.. gracias..


----------



## alexus (Oct 31, 2009)

el ic es un 555 roxario, y aldus, utiliza el buscador. ya no poseo el circuito...


----------



## carlos_2008 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bueno, yo estoy un poco familiarizado con el tema de brazos Robóticos, ya que es mi mención en la Universidad, puedes utilizar un microcontrolador que reciba señales analogas, de esa manera mediante el microcontrolador puedes recibir el giro del potenciómetro en una variable de tipo byte en picbac.
255 equivale a 5v del potenciómetro(bueno esto si es 5v el voltaje máximo con el que estas trabajando)
La solución es que si llega a 126 el giro cambie


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 1, 2009)

y sin micro y de alguna manera facil??

saludos


----------



## carlos_2008 (Nov 1, 2009)

La verdad no tengo otra idea, es la única que se me ocurrio.


----------



## deluxer7 (Nov 1, 2009)

Esa del microcontrolador me parece una forma facil de realizar lo que quieres como lo mencionan antes manejas algun lenguaje de programacion y si no me puedes contactar te ayudaria en tu trabajo que con un pic se resuelve muy facil.

Saludos


----------

